# ATI Radeon HD 5850 vs. 5870



## pumicore (1. Januar 2010)

hi


ich habe ein paar fragen zu den zwei modellen der neuen ati karten

in tests hab ich gelesen dass die die 5870 natürlich die schnellere sein wird, die aber auch deutlich teurer ist...

es war die rede von 15% leistungsunterschied und hier ist meine frage, wie stark wird sich das in spielen niederschlagen? können 15% wirklich zwischen flüssig oder slideshow entscheiden? 

oder lohnt es sich die 5850 zu nehmen und damit trotzdem spass zu haben? 

meiner meinung nach reicht sie aus und bietet trotzdem genug leistung für aktuelle und womöglich kommende titel.

was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Sin (1. Januar 2010)

Also erfahrungsgemäß bin ich mit den günstigeren Modellen immer besser gefahren. Es kommt natürlich auch darauf an was du spielst. Eine 5870 bringt dir wenig wenn du wow spielst und im allgemeinen ist die 5850 für die jetzigen Spiele allemal ausreichend. Und ob du nun z.B. in einem Spiel 60 oder 70 FPS hast, macht meiner Meinung nach den Braten nicht fett.


----------



## pumicore (1. Januar 2010)

seh ich eig. auch so

ich werd mir die 5850 holen 
ich spiel hauptsächlich wow und ab und zu mal ein paar shooter oder so zeug

sonst hol ich mir 2 und mach crossfire hrhr


----------



## Kyragan (1. Januar 2010)

Die 5850 hat den gleichen Chip wie die 5870. Der einzige Unterschied sind die leicht geringeren Taktraten. Da die Cypress-GPU recht taktfreudig ist, ists im Übrigen kein Problem ne 5850 aufs Niveau der 5870 zu heben. Wer das denn braucht, auch ne 5850 schafft alle aktuellen Spiele in maximalen Detailstufen und höchsten Auflösungen.
Preis-Leistungstechnisch ist die 5850 hier sicherlich der Sieger in diesem Duell.


----------



## Klos1 (1. Januar 2010)

Die 5850 hat auch weniger Shader und die kannst du nicht einfach so freischalten würde ich mal schätzen.


----------



## Kyragan (1. Januar 2010)

Wäre mir neu, dass die 5850 weniger Shader hat.
Edit: Tatsächlich. Nevermind!


----------



## Asoriel (1. Januar 2010)

die kann man überhaupt nicht freischalten, da sie schlichtweg auf der Platine fehlen. Außerdem taktet die 5870 schon deutlich höher, um das Niveau zu erreichen muss man höchstwahrscheinlich an der Spannungsschraube drehen, sprich ein modifiziertes Bios flashen.

Die 5870 ist tatsächlich ca. 15% schneller als die 5850. Ob das über ruckeln oder nicht ruckeln entscheidet kannst du ja leicht selbst ausrechnen. Wo es bei 25FPS mit der 5850 hart an der Grenze ist bzw. schon ruckelt hat die 5870 bei 15% Mehrleistung 28.75FPS. Das ist auch nicht gerade sehr viel besser und es wird auch ruckeln.

Meiner Meinung nach reicht die 5850 vollkommen aus, vor allem wenn man sich mal die Preise anschaut. Bei 4850/4870 war die Sache eine andere, da war der Unterschied aber auch bei über 30% Mehrleistung.


----------



## Klos1 (1. Januar 2010)

Würd mir auch die 5850er holen. Alles andere ist einfach zuviel Geld für eine Graka. Dieses Jahr kommt schon wieder ne neue von ATI und dann ist auch eine 5870 wieder überholt.
Liebe gehobene Klasse kaufen und dafür öfters, als Highend und dafür dann aber weniger oft aufrüsten. Ist zumindest mein Grundsatz bei Grafikkarten.


----------



## Asoriel (1. Januar 2010)

danach werde ich mich bei den nächsten Karten wohl auch richten nachdem die 4870x2 nicht unbedingt der beste Kauf in meinem alten PC war.


----------



## Huntergottheit (2. Januar 2010)

die 5850 ist die top-karte schlechthin,am meisten leistung fürs geld und noch übertaktbar


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Januar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Würd mir auch die 5850er holen. Alles andere ist einfach zuviel Geld für eine Graka. Dieses Jahr kommt schon wieder ne neue von ATI und dann ist auch eine 5870 wieder überholt.
> Liebe gehobene Klasse kaufen und dafür öfters, als Highend und dafür dann aber weniger oft aufrüsten. Ist zumindest mein Grundsatz bei Grafikkarten.


kann er sich ja eine HD 5970 kaufen... die ist sicher lange nicht überholt... xD


----------



## Rethelion (2. Januar 2010)

Ich würd auch(bzw. habe ich ja^^) die HD5850 nehmen, die hat genügend Power für alle jetzigen und zukünftigen Spiele und ist P/L-mässig vollkommen in Ordnung. Wenn sie erstmal wieder richtig verfügbar ist sollte man sie für 200-250€ bekommen und da gibt es einfach keine andere Karte die bei dem Preis mithalten kann; die GTX285 wäre leistungsmässig ähnlich aber dafür teurer und veraltet.


----------



## Asoriel (2. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fisher eben nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das dachte ich bei meiner HD4870x2 auch, aber die war eigentlich von Anfang an am Limit. War zwar eine monströse Auflösung (3840x1024), dennoch war die Karte viel zu warm, laut und hat zu viel Strom verbraucht. Mittlerweile bin ich zurück auf FullHD und GTX275, das taugt mehr.

Und außerdem: Anstatt 600€ für so ne Karte auszugeben lieber 2x 300€ investieren. Dann bekommt man 2x eine Highend-Karte mit der man mit Sicherheit auch keine Probleme hat. Hätte ich damals gleich eine GTX260 gekauft und jetzt eine HD5870 wäre ich gleich viel Geld los, hätte aber DX11 und nie einen so irren Stromverbrauch gehabt. Power wäre auch immer genug da gewesen. Sicher, die 4870x2 taugt noch ne Weile, aber solche Karten haben in meinen Augen einfach zu viele Nachteile.


----------



## Klos1 (2. Januar 2010)

Wenn es blöd läuft, ist eine 5970 schon in wenigen Monaten überholt. Und wenn es ganz dumm läuft, wird sie sogar von einer Single-GPU geschlagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Januar 2010)

Du willst wohl auf Nvidia anspielen? *lacher*


----------



## Kyragan (2. Januar 2010)

Mal sehen was die CES bringt.
Anhand der bisher bekannten Spezifikationen ist ne Rohleistung der GTX360 auf 5870 Niveau und der GTX380 etwa 30% über der GTX360 denkbar. Ob das am Ende auch so kommt ist ne andere Frage.


----------



## Hotgoblin (2. Januar 2010)

Bin jetzt nicht so der Fachmann oder so aber ca 100 € für eine bisschen bessere Grafikkarte als 
die andere finde ich schon hart.

Ich hätte noch ne Frage zu DirectX 11:

Gibt es schon Spiele die das unterstützen bzw wird es viele geben?


----------



## Asoriel (2. Januar 2010)

es wird wahrscheinlich schneller mehr Spiele geben als bei DX10. Ein Spiel das es unterstützt ist Dirt2, das fällt mir spontan ein, aber es gibt noch ne ganze Menge mehr, einfach mal googeln.


Und dass ein bischen mehr Leistung masig mehr Geld kostet war im Highend-Bereich schon immer so. Es gab Zeiten, da war der Q9650 über 100€ teurer als der Q9550, und das wegen einem Multi der um 0,5 höher liegt.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Januar 2010)

Bei solchen Preisen spielt auch meist der Grundsatz der freien Marktwirtschaft mit rein.
Die Spitzenmodelle müssen teurer als die im mittleren Segment sein, damit sich letztere rechnen. Da sie aber teurer sind werden sie für den Mainstreammarkt uninteressant. Man muss sie jedoch weiter produzieren, um im Konkurrenzkampf erstens ein Gegenstück zu anderen Produkten zu haben und zweitens um sein Image zu wahren. Schließlich kommts nich gut, wenn man ne Mega-Xtreme-Edition anlündigt, aber die nicht erhältlich ist. Falls es doch zweihundert Leute gibt die eine haben wollen.
Dadurch, dass diese Produkte sich aber für den Otto-Normal-Verbraucher nicht mehr rechnen werden weniger produziert, woraufhin dann wieder der Preis in Bezug auf Angebot und Nachfrage steigen *kann*.
Passiert ist das in der letzten Zeit schon häufiger. Siehe GTX285 und Co. Hohe Einstiegspreise, NV musste mit allen Preisen runter und auf einmal lohnt sich die GTX285 für mehr Leute, die Nachfrage steigt. Gleichzeitig wird jedoch Fermi erstmals angekündigt, die GT200-Reihe im Performance und Highend-Segment läuft aus, die Preise steigen.
Willkommen in der Marktwirtschaft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatschinkn (3. Januar 2010)

Mein Händler hat eben wieder 30 Stk. HD 5850 bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!! Allerdings Only Österreicher steht ganz in Rot dabei. Ich werd mir trozdem keine kaufen da die zum Übertakten schlecht ist.


----------



## Rethelion (3. Januar 2010)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Mein Händler hat eben wieder 30 Stk. HD 5850 bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mal abgesehen davon, dass viele ihre HD5850 auf HD5870 Niveau übertakteten, du suchst dir deine Grafikkarten nach OC-Potential aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatschinkn (3. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass viele ihre HD5850 auf HD5870 Niveau übertakteten, du suchst dir deine Grafikkarten nach OC-Potential aus?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



e fix

http://www.hardwareoverclock.com/Radeon_HD...cking_Guide.htm


----------



## pumicore (3. Januar 2010)

Die hd5850 hat aber schon gutes potenzial Oo 
über 25% mehr leistung wenn ich mich nicht verlesen hab

ich bin aus österreich^^ welcher händler hat wieder welche bekommen?


----------

